
An Apple TV reboot could be a game-changer - evo_9
http://www.cnn.com/2012/06/07/tech/gaming-gadgets/apple-tv-wwdc-2012/index.html?c=tech
======
TrevorJ
The issue with any of these devices has nothing to do with tech and everything
to do with the entertainment industry. The sad reality of where we are at with
content producers leaves the consumer hunting around between any number of
sources to find the show / film they are looking for, only to find that often
it isn't available in their region. Using a purpose-built media device only
compounds the issue because the manufacturer may or may not have struck the
necessary deals to provide access to the particular service that is offering
the particular show that the consumer wants to watch.

For a consumer who wants to 'cut the cord' on cable, the best option is still
a PC-based solution because you don't have to even worry about compatibility
with Netflix, Amazon, Hulu, itunes, youtube or the dozens of networks who
stream from their own video portals. Worst case, you have to pull something up
in a web browser if the source isn't supported directly from your media center
software of choice. With a closed box solution like Apple TV you are beholden
to the contracts and relationship that Apple has with those services, which
are subject to change.

